# Deployed rope in Royal Gorge FOUND!!



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

To the "ART" river guide who left her 100' deployed rope in the Royal Gorge,
Thanks for the rope! Found below Wall Slammer fully deployed about a foot off the water. Story was you forgot it or something, either way pick up your shit, there's no excuse!! That thing would have been in the water tomorrow. Shame on you.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

shannon s said:


> To the "ART" river guide who left her 100' deployed rope in the Royal Gorge,
> Thanks for the rope! Found below Wall Slammer fully deployed about a foot off the water. Story was you forgot it or something, either way pick up your shit, there's no excuse!! That thing would have been in the water tomorrow. Shame on you.


Don't forget to add this to your Facebook, Instagram, tinder or whatever the fuck else you kids are obsessed with these days. Pull the rope and call the company. No need to call out a guide or company on the net for something you're clueless about.


----------



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

Clueless?? I spoke with her co-workers, they told me the story. I actually saw her a ways below it doing not a damn thing. It's a big fucking deal, so yeah, I'm calling them out on the Buzz. Would you rather a nice friendly convo over tea asking her to pretty please not do that again?


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

shannon s said:


> Clueless?? I spoke with her co-workers, they told me the story. I actually saw her a ways below it doing not a damn thing. It's a big fucking deal, so yeah, I'm calling them out on the Buzz. Would you rather a nice friendly convo over tea asking her to pretty please not do that again?


 You could talk with them in person like an adult. Calling out a guide and company on the World Wide Web is pretty classless. Shit happens on the river. I'd be pissed if someone did not talk with me first before posting on a Internet forum.


----------



## shannon s (Feb 20, 2015)

You're always pissed


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

shannon s said:


> You're always pissed


 I've been rafting and guiding for a while. I get annoyed pretty easily. Why not talk to the guide or company in real life?Everybody fucks up now and then on the river. Do you really need to make a thread about it?My buddy owns a outfitter company. The last thing he would want is to hear about a incident like this is on the net. Rafting is like Vegas imo.What happens on the river stays on the river.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm backing up Bucketboater on this one, Shannon. Your "callout" is badly done.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

until it got wrapped around someone or something in the gorge... do you think there would have been a safety alert if it had gone in the drink? its 100' of deployed rope...

"either way pick up your shit, there's no excuse!! That thing would have been in the water tomorrow. Shame on you."--- i think that's a fair assessment, and i bet they wont forget to put their ropes away from now on...


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

This posting does not callout the Guide. It slams the company and by extension every other person working there.

A rope left deployed on the water is a serious safety issue. identify the problem, illuminate the danger and the risks to the community and its members. 

Then Call the company/owner/river manager and identify the guide and the rapid and have them address training and/or disciplining the guide. No need to trash everyone at that company publicly.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh, I almost forgot.

Enjoy our new rope. Fuck giving that back!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

This rope offense is a substantially greater error than what was exposed in the way of a messy camp in the Grand Canyon.
That thread had a good life.


----------

